# Getting My Lip Pierced in Like...10 Hours.



## LessThanAnn (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm soooo scared! But I'm super excited. I got my tongue done and my ears. But I'm scared for this one. Some reassuring words would be awesome. Thanks guys!


----------



## Care (Dec 4, 2008)

be careful eating with a fork


after i got my snakebites pierced years ago it was pretty painful to eat but they healed fairly quickly

remember to clean the inside of the peircing as well as the outside (i used glyoxide on the inside and bactine on the outside) but your piercer may recommend some other good stuff for you

it was painful to be honest :\


----------



## Danfanny (Dec 4, 2008)

i have snakebites too
and for me it didnt hurt at all
and its not like i have a high pain threshold or anything i am a total wuss
i think it just depends on you really
like my most painful piercing was my ears, which everybody says doesnt hurt
ha maybe i am just wierd 
but yeah like care said just make sure you keep it clean


----------



## LessThanAnn (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Care* 

 
_be careful eating with a fork


after i got my snakebites pierced years ago it was pretty painful to eat but they healed fairly quickly

remember to clean the inside of the peircing as well as the outside (i used glyoxide on the inside and bactine on the outside) but your piercer may recommend some other good stuff for you

it was painful to be honest :\_

 
Thanks so much for being honest...I've had so many people say it didnt hurt. But I guess it's how well you tolerate pain right? I'm a HUGE wuss about needles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope everything goes okay. Thanks again.


----------



## florabundance (Dec 4, 2008)

How are you doing it? Stud/hoop? In the centre/on the side?
And my reassuring words will be that however high or low the level of pain, you'll look like hotness afterward lol.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 4, 2008)

Lip piercings heal super quick!  After just one month my cousins lip piercing healed almost 100%

Good luck! Don't be too afraid, if your nervous it may hurt more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I agree, remember to keep it clean.  Cuz a big nasty infection on your face = bleh


----------



## Care (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LessThanAnn* 

 
_Thanks so much for being honest...I've had so many people say it didnt hurt. But I guess it's how well you tolerate pain right? I'm a HUGE wuss about needles. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope everything goes okay. Thanks again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah i mean it hurt for me and the Danfanny said it didn't hurt them so it's all person to person.  I went through a "piercing crazy" faze when i was in my late teens, and for me, my lip hurt more than getting my nipples done

and i'm a huge wuss too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  so just don't think about the actual procedure, just think about how cute it will look after 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and it always helps to bring a friend to squeeze on their hand!

you'll be fine!  best of luck


----------



## banjobama (Dec 4, 2008)

When I had piercings in my face, I hated it when people asked, "did that hurt?" Well it's a needle going through your skin, so what do you think!? Anyway rant aside, I would just say don't get it pierced with a ring, change it to a ring after it heals if you want. And of course don't forget to clean it. 

And the most important: Post pics afterwards!!


----------



## Care (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_When I had piercings in my face, I hated it when people asked, "did that hurt?" Well it's a needle going through your skin, so what do you think!? Anyway rant aside, I would just say *don't get it pierced with a ring, change it to a ring after it heals* if you want. And of course don't forget to clean it. 

And the most important: Post pics afterwards!!_

 
I'm going to disagree here only because when you get it done your lip is going to swell, so you'd need a longer straight bar to accommodate for that swelling which is dangerous because a longer bar could errode your gumline from all the rubbing.

i had my pierced with hoops and it turned out fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sure i looked like a creature from the book "Where the Wild Things Are" but i changed to an appropriately sized straight bar a few months after it healed


----------



## LessThanAnn (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Thanks everyone for all your feedback!

Flora- Thanks so Much. I certainly hope I look "The Hotness" When it's all done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Care- Oh my biff is coming and getting her tongue re-done. So we're kinda getting..."holed?" together. Lol. And I was thinking about getting a stud, but I'm gonna ask the guy prolly a million and a half questions before it's all done and over with. Lol.

Banjo- You know I'll prolly have like 10 billion pics up afterward. I've been looking forward to this all week. 

ManBeater- Oh I am SUPER crazy when it comes to keeping my piercings clean. When I got my tongue done, I actually got in a car accident like 15 mins later, but I mainly tried to keep it...impact and yuck free..lol.


----------



## Krystal (Dec 4, 2008)

I got my lip piercing more than one year ago and... it was ok 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It didn't hurt that much, healed well and I still love it. Only smiling was quite strange afterwards and never ever try to eat citrus fruits while it's still healing!! I've eaten only a few pieces of a tangerine and got THAT big lips! Looked like some porn star 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What kind of lip piercing will you get? And never forget the pictures 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is mine: http://krystalize.com/gallery/albums...s/_MG_2094.jpg


----------



## banjobama (Dec 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Care* 

 
_I'm going to disagree here only because when you get it done your lip is going to swell, so you'd need a longer straight bar to accommodate for that swelling which is dangerous because a longer bar could errode your gumline from all the rubbing.

i had my pierced with hoops and it turned out fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sure i looked like a creature from the book "Where the Wild Things Are" but i changed to an appropriately sized straight bar a few months after it healed_

 
I only say that because the ring is going to move around a lot more and irritate the hole, and because if a scab forms on the jewelry, it might get pulled inside by the ring turning and possibly cause an infection and even more irritation. I'm sure if a person is careful it would be fine with a ring, but personally I am a "picker" and have always had better luck with stud-type jewelry.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 4, 2008)

I had the center of my bottom lip pierced with a CBR. The piercing itself didn't hurt, but afterward my lip was pretty sore. It was about a week before I could comfortably rest anything on it (i.e. the edge of a cup, a sandwich, slice of pizza...) - for the first week I was chopping food into small bites and drinking through a straw. I guess it's a good way to diet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After about a month I got annoyed with the CBR and put a horseshoe ring in it. I like the way it looks better (In retrospect, I probably should have just vertically pierced my lip). I didn't have any issues with it healing, but changing the jewelry in it is a pain sometimes... that could also be attributed to my 1.5inch long nails. :/


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Dec 4, 2008)

It might sound weird but - remember to breath. So many people hold their breath when they're getting piercings, which only makes both your mind and body panic a bit. Take a deep breath and exhale slowly as the needle goes in :] You'll be fine.


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 4, 2008)

I've had the right side of my lip done for the last three years and i did the other side, for snakebites a year later.

The swelling is a pain, but other than that you should be fine.
remember to clean it 2-3 times a day <3


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 4, 2008)

Man I really want a lip piercing, but I'm a french horn player and a lip piercing just isn't going to work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh well, I love my horn more.

I find the CBR vs barbell debate fascinating. Having just taken the barbell out of my navel piercing before it was healed and screwed my piercing up while putting it back in, I've decided it's a better idea for me to get CBRs in the future so I can't decide that it's healed and try to take it out. Sometimes I feel like half of growing up is anticipating my own stupidity.


----------



## LessThanAnn (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey Guys. I'm just waiting on her to get here. Since I was up so late last night I'm like whatever lets just get this over with, I'm tired...lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So I'm hoping that will be enough when I see the crazy needle coming at my face! Lol. 

WISH ME LUCK!! <3<3<3


----------



## Holly (Dec 4, 2008)

Good luck!! Let us know how it goes


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 4, 2008)

AH did you get it done? how was it?


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 4, 2008)

can't wait to see!


----------



## LessThanAnn (Dec 4, 2008)

Guess what?! I did it!! YAY! It didnt hurt at all. I mean I didnt even flinch! It was awesome! I'll post pics after work.


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 4, 2008)

ooo im so excitedd i need details!! i want to get this done but im spektical lol or however you spell it.. i have my tongue pierced it didnt hurt at all and healed really quuickk


----------



## LessThanAnn (Dec 5, 2008)

Ugh. So my happy piercing day went to poo guys..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

So my day started out alright. I went to my job (CVS) and picked up my check, cashed it, and went straight to the place and got my lip done, (Which turned out to not hurt at all. The paper cut I have on my finger hurts more then the piercing did..lol!). So then afterwards I rushed home, got changed, and rushed to work cause I didnt wanna be late. I get there and my manager calls me upstairs and to make a long story short he fired me. He said that a customer complained about me being on the phone. Granted YES I was on the phone, but it was so I could learn how to make a photo book which a previous customer had asked for. And to make it worse, he waited until I came in for my shift, rather then doing it when I came in to get my check. Ugh! Gay...Ahh well here's some pics.





In the parking lot after getting stabbbbed..Lol.





Please disregard the horrible bare face, and the yuck liner...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Hee! I already cant wait to change it. The guy said it would heal faster and better with the stud thing...but now I want the hoop...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So yup! Hee I'm happy I did it. Thanks everyone for all you awesome incouragement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love ya all!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 5, 2008)

That looks so cute!!! Sorry to hear about the job


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 5, 2008)

cute piercing, but thats a dumb ass reason to fire u....thats not right! it wasnt a personal call! it sounds like an excuse to me


----------



## mizuki~ (Dec 5, 2008)

You look cute! As tempting as it is, remember not to play with it so much! Careful not to let the backing of the jewelry sink into your wound or you'll end up with a nasty embedded piercing and that is so not pretty. And clean clean clean! You could bring a tiny container of mouthwash and those saline wipes with you or something when you go out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_When I had piercings in my face, I hated it when people asked, "did that hurt?" Well it's a needle going through your skin, so what do you think!? Anyway rant aside, I would just say don't get it pierced with a ring, change it to a ring after it heals if you want. And of course don't forget to clean it._

 
ITA...I used to get that damn question every frickin' day and it's seriously a stupid question. I also think it's a very good idea to get a stud first. I changed my studs to rings after about 3 weeks and it still hurted like a bitch to eat. Especially foods like sandwiches where it pushes down on the rings when you bite


----------



## LessThanAnn (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_cute piercing, but thats a dumb ass reason to fire u....thats not right! it wasnt a personal call! it sounds like an excuse to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah I know it. I kinda had a feeling that he wanted to make an example outta me ya know? Like scared people..I dunno. WHATEV! Onto bigger and better things! EFF CVS!


----------



## LessThanAnn (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_You look cute! As tempting as it is, remember not to play with it so much! Careful not to let the backing of the jewelry sink into your wound or you'll end up with a nasty embedded piercing and that is so not pretty. And clean clean clean! You could bring a tiny container of mouthwash and those saline wipes with you or something when you go out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





ITA...I used to get that damn question every frickin' day and it's seriously a stupid question. I also think it's a very good idea to get a stud first. I changed my studs to rings after about 3 weeks and it still hurted like a bitch to eat. Especially foods like sandwiches where it pushes down on the rings when you bite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh my gaw...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I didnt even know the backing could do that...Thanks so much for letting me know! Lol..And Oh yeah the guy gave me the medicated q-tip things and I bought a little thing of mouthwash for my purse! Lol. Cant be to careful right? I'm SUPER excited about being about to change it. I'm not gonna until at least january, to be careful. It's starting to hurt worse now..lol.


----------



## florabundance (Dec 5, 2008)

Oooohhh I looove it, it was "hotness" after all - I want one now too! Did it hurt???
And wtf reason is that to get fired? Or was your boss looking for an excuse to make financial cut backs at this time of year?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 5, 2008)

ohh sexy!! now you need to go lip piercing shoppin!

..I think it was your bosses way of saying, sorry but were not doing well and since your just a young girl with no kids to take care of we'll have to let you go.


----------



## LessThanAnn (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_ohh sexy!! now you need to go lip piercing shoppin!

..I think it was your bosses way of saying, sorry but were not doing well and since your just a young girl with no kids to take care of we'll have to let you go._

 
Wanna know the really messed up part of that. I have a son who just turned 1 on thanksgiving.


----------



## LessThanAnn (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LessThanAnn* 

 
_



_

 

OH MY GAW! I just realized out AWEFUL I look in that picture! OMG! I am NEVER leaving the house without foundation and such on AGAIN! LMAO! But to be fair. I have been sick and I was still kinda doped up on Ny-Quil, LOL


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LessThanAnn* 

 
_Wanna know the really messed up part of that. I have a son who just turned 1 on thanksgiving. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 














!!!


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ughhh sorry about your job that sucks booty.... but on a good note the ring looks so pretty!!! hehhe i think you have inspired me to get mine done!! let me know how it goes in a few days!! it looks real nice on you!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 6, 2008)

I like it!!


----------



## LessThanAnn (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Stephy171* 

 
_Ughhh sorry about your job that sucks booty.... but on a good note the ring looks so pretty!!! hehhe i think you have inspired me to get mine done!! let me know how it goes in a few days!! it looks real nice on you!_

 
AWW!!! I'm so happy I inspired you! Thats awesome! Today's day 2 and it's kinda been sore all day. It's swollen to all hades, but that was to be expected. Lol. I still cant wait to be able to change it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## banjobama (Dec 6, 2008)

Screw CVS!! I used to work at Walgreens and they suck too. I used to say that working there for a year took ten years off my life expectancy. You are too hot to work there now anyway!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LessThanAnn* 

 
_OH MY GAW! I just realized out AWEFUL I look in that picture! OMG! I am NEVER leaving the house without foundation and such on AGAIN! LMAO! But to be fair. I have been sick and I was still kinda doped up on Ny-Quil, LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I think your skin looks beautiful in that picture....


----------



## christinakate (Dec 7, 2008)

I have mine pierced.
It didn't hurt for me at all.
The pain was afterwards, sleeping on it, tossing and turning all night.
And the swelling, i had angelina jolie lip's for about a week.
OOh and considering i live in Canada, at the time i got it done was during winter, so it was pretty cold out, the coldness for the first time killed it !! Like a major burning pain, haha soo bad.

But seriously stick with the cold drinks for a few days !
It'll be totally worth it in the end.


----------

